# Location vs. mins left in chapter



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

the last major update to our Kindle Touch put "minutes left in chapter" in place of "location".  Since many of the books we read are CHEAP, we sometimes have problems with losing our place.  We had gotten in the habit of noticing the location so we could go back.  Minutes left doesn't mean much.  Can "Location" returned?
John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> the last major update to our Kindle Touch put "minutes left in chapter" in place of "location". Since many of the books we read are CHEAP, we sometimes have problems with losing our place. We had gotten in the habit of noticing the location so we could go back. Minutes left doesn't mean much. Can "Location" returned?
> John


Tap the screen to bring up the top and bottom menus, then tap on "minutes left in chapter." You should now see location.

I'm not really sure what the price of books have to do with losing your place? I hadn't heard that there was a problem with books based on the price? The Kindle should be saving your location.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually it's even easier than that.  You should be able to toggle between location, time in chapter, and time in book by just touching the screen there where the information appears -- on my PW that's the lower left corner.  I like to keep mine on time in chapter.  

I don't get the price connection either -- books you get from Amazon should work the same no matter what they cost -- but if you're worried the kindle won't remember your place, you can always do a manual bookmark.  Just tap the upper right corner.  But, honestly, if it routinely fails to remember your place, I think you might needs some additional troubleshooting! 

If you're getting books from sites other than Amazon, I suppose it is possible the files are corrupted and that's why it's not saving your place.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and remember, that not all books have a good TOC that gives you minutes left in chapter...  so that becomes more like minutes left in book.

but i'm with ann, i don't understand why your kindle would be losing your place in any book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually it's even easier than that. You should be able to toggle between location, time in chapter, and time in book by just touching the screen there where the information appears -- on my PW that's the lower left corner. I like to keep mine on time in chapter.
> 
> I don't get the price connection either -- books you get from Amazon should work the same no matter what they cost -- but if you're worried the kindle won't remember your place, you can always do a manual bookmark. Just tap the upper right corner. But, honestly, if it routinely fails to remember your place, I think you might needs some additional troubleshooting!
> 
> If you're getting books from sites other than Amazon, I suppose it is possible the files are corrupted and that's why it's not saving your place.


Thanks, Ann, I never change mine and I mis-remembered.  Though it doesn't work on my Touch on any of the books I tried, no matter how I do it, and it's supposed to have been part of the latest update.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> but i'm with ann, i don't understand why your kindle would be losing your place in any book.


You're not with me? I didn't understand it either...


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not with me? I didn't understand it either...
> 
> 
> Betsy


sorry.... correction.... i'm with ann and betsy and don't understand why you're books are losing their places.



Spoiler



off-topic... i may actually BE with ann and betsy in November...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Ann, I never change mine and I mis-remembered.  Though it doesn't work on my Touch on any of the books I tried, no matter how I do it, and it's supposed to have been part of the latest update.
> 
> Betsy


Huh. It definitely works that way on the PW. I admit I just sort of _assumed_ the Touch would function similarly. Weird.

At least it's in the menu. . . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

alamogunr said:


> the last major update to our Kindle Touch put "minutes left in chapter" in place of "location". Since many of the books we read are CHEAP, we sometimes have problems with losing our place. We had gotten in the habit of noticing the location so we could go back. Minutes left doesn't mean much. Can "Location" returned?
> John


Most of the books I read are free and I have never lost my place. So three quick questions. 
1. You said we so does that mean more than one person reading the same book.
2. Are you reading on multiple devices?
3. Are you getting your books somewhere other than amazon?

But price does not have anything to do with keeping your place. 
Now if the answer to question #1 is yes, I would suggest using bookmarks so you can easily find your place again. Just tap the top right hand of your screen to add a bookmark when you are done reading then when you go back to it, unbookmark it.
If the answer is yes to question 2, make sure all your devices are set to sync and the wifi is on.
If the answer is yes to question 3 then I am out of ideas.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I sometimes lose my place -- about as often as my bookmark falls out of a paper book. Or more  

Why? I don't know. I've experienced it on two or three units, so I don't think a return would help.

Perhaps it happens to me because I am frequently sending documents to my @kindle.com address, reading the document, and deleting it. I go back and forth a lot between the book I am currently reading, shorter documents, the New York Times Latest News Blog, and web news sites. 

Despite my Kindle Keyboard being only 40% full, it has a large number of files (486) in the documents folder, plus 49 music files. That shouldn't be excessive, but maybe it is.

I take my Kindle near everywhere, so it gets jostled.


----------

